# nouvelle application remote



## ipascm (29 Juin 2009)

bonjour à tous.

possedant, une apple TV (mise à jour, non hackée) et un ipod touch de première génération (pas de os3.0), 

avez vous des retours d'experience sur la nouvelle version application remote. (qui demande l'achat de l'os 3.0...evidemment)?

L'idée étant de savoir si cette application est plus stable et plus réactive que la remote précédente.

Merci par avance


----------



## pim (29 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

Je n'ai constaté aucune différence : stabilité parfaite, réactivité correcte - peut être un très très léger gain quand il s'agit de découvrir l'Apple TV en WiFi, mais rien de notable par rapport à la version précédente.


----------



## ipascm (29 Juin 2009)

merci pour la réponse,

Aez vous des problèmes de connexion réseau avec votre apple TV, la mienne se déconnecte (du moins perd les preférences réseau en permanence)?

du coup et cela est peut etre lié, mais l'application remote était assez instable sur mon touch V1.


----------



## pim (1 Juillet 2009)

Non, je n'ai pas de problème de réseau ; j'ai en revanche un problème d'autorisation, l'Apple TV a la sale manie de perdre les autorisations sur les morceaux iTunes avec DMR - du coup elle tente une connexion à l'iTunes Music Store, laquelle échoue car j'ai des problèmes avec mon modem internet ces derniers temps. Pour régler cela je suis obliger de faire une synchro sous iTunes - ce problème n'a rien à voir avec le votre, mais démontre que l'Apple TV ne peut pas se passer de iTunes et/ou de connexion internet trop longtemps, en tout cas si on a acheté ces fichus morceaux de musique et vidéo avec DMR.


----------

